# environmental concerns for electricians



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

So many links....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

A wee bit of info overload Gnu....~CS~


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds dangerous to be an electrician!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

*Mrsa!*

We recently have been asked to install some items in a local hospital. We have also been informed by other integrators MRSA is prevalent above the ceiling tiles at this hospital. There has been much discussion in our company about the rights of workers who want to have a say as to whether or not they want to work at this hospital.

*Who Gets MRSA?*

MRSA is spread by contact. So, you could get MRSA by touching another person who has it on the skin. Or you could get it by touching objects that have the bacteria on them. MRSA is carried by about 1% of the population, although most of them aren't infected.

MRSA infections are common among people who have weak immune systems and are in hospitals, nursing homes, and other health care centers. Infections can appear around surgical wounds or invasive devices, like catheters or implanted feeding tubes. Rates of infection in hospitals, especially intensive care units, are rising throughout the world. In U.S. hospitals, MRSA causes more than 60% of staph infections.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methicillin-resistant_Staphylococcus_aureus

This is one bad little bug.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> This is one bad little bug



One friend here came out sicker than he went into the hospital due to mrsa

That said, i once held a position as an infection control officer, required by osha. I found some of the speakers during my training rather fascinating, in that there's a lot one can do for themselves should they suspect they are in a dicey situation.

I'm not certain if one can google up _'touch zone' _anymore, but that would be a good place to start. How many of are aware of our touch zone? Try (just for practice) imagining you're working with kryptonite or cyanide and remember what you touch for 15 minutes. 

~CS~


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Good poop Gnu, placed it on my desktop, thanks.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Good set of links, :thumbsup:

But forgot a very important tip. Might save your ass.

Wash your hands every time *before* you go to the washroom. 

And you wondered why the plumbers don't eat the last corner of their sandwiches.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> We recently have been asked to install some items in a local hospital. We have also been informed by other integrators MRSA is prevalent above the ceiling tiles at this hospital. There has been much discussion in our company about the rights of workers who want to have a say as to whether or not they want to work at this hospital.


 Proper training and protective gear is on the agenda for that jobsite. Nice sharp ceiling tile strapping and some bugs. Oh joy.

Shall we start a collection for your family now, or wait a week or two?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Harry, step aside. In a single thread, this guy blew you away. How many links is that, thirty?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::laughing:


99cents said:


> Harry, step aside. In a single thread, this guy blew you away. How many links is that, thirty?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I was working in a chemical plant one time. A guy ran past me with a Scott air pack on like the place was ready to explode. I ran too.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

My first journeyman told me he did a job at a boilogical lab and one of the first things they showed him was where the anitdote needle was and how to use it (autoinjector type) in case they had a leak... 
That woulda freak me out!! I'll work around H2S any day over that!!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Meanwhile you own govt. sends hydorfluorisalicic acid (usually imported from China and a waste byproduct of phosphate mining) laced water thru your taps for you to drink, and just about all the food you buy is either got aspartame or else some gmo in it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the EPA mercury reports. They are concerned. I guess that is why newborn babies in this country get injected with 40- 50 vaccines on the day they are born that have mercury in the mix.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Still, we live longer now days.

All that stuff they give us, filthy hospitals, water treatment crap, etc.

Good batting average they have eh?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

99cents said:


> I was working in a chemical plant one time. A guy ran past me with a Scott air pack on like the place was ready to explode. I ran too.


 Was once working in loading dock in a plant when a disposal crew shows up in a truck.

I'm not really paying them any mind until I turn around to see that every single one of them is now dressed like this:








...and they're busy screwing around with a bunch of containers full of god-knows-what about five feet away from where I'm standing in jeans and a T-shirt. 

_"What the hell, guys! Wouldn't you think to tell everyone who wasn't wearing a gas mask that they should leave?!"_


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Meanwhile you own govt. sends hydorfluorisalicic acid laced water thru your taps for you to drink


They should start putting that stuff in mountain dew... that would stop the dew mouth epidemic. 










I'll take a little rat poison in my water if it means my smile WON'T look like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, growing up I knew people who wouldn't let their kids drink Mountain Dew because of the "hillbilly" stigma.


----------

